# Confused



## FurryCurious (Apr 18, 2012)

Hi I ah...think I am a furry but not sure. I like animals an kinda always wanted to be one. But I am very much a social butterfly and do well in large crowds of normal people. I don't like the idea of a full costume though but I would like to add ears and tail and paint my body like an animal. Um sorry feeling a little awkward here -.- because I don't normally talk about this. Only two people know that I might be a furry. One is my friend who is one and my ex. Um soo...how do you know if you are one and how do you know what kind you are? I took some quizzes and got a bunny, a fox and a wolf. Help please?


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 18, 2012)

I am confused myself. Is this a trick question? Are you trying to trick me?

I am going to chop your posts up like liver and answer to my best ability;



FurryCurious said:


> Hi I ah...think I am a furry but not sure. I like animals an kinda always wanted to be one.



That's cool. This is just a normal hobby for wierdos and nerds. IF you appreciate anthropormorphics and want to be apart of the community, then no problem. Most furries do not have this...thing about wantong to be an animal or have some sort of speicies dysphoria.



> I don't like the idea of a full costume though but I would like to add ears and tail and paint my body like an animal.



Uggghhh...Beast paint.. :/



> Um soo...how do you know if you are one and how do you know what kind you are?



Like I stated previously, if you enjoy anthropomorphic animals in art and games and would like to get invovled, who cares. It's not like you are coming out of the closet and announcing you are gay or have an urge to fuck dogs....unless you do then...err...I can't say much.

Some people choose a fursona, and there are those that do not. Pick an animal that you like.



> Help please?




That's something that you have to decide.


----------



## Aetius (Apr 18, 2012)

If by now you are fapping to furry porn, I have bad news for you :v


----------



## FurryCurious (Apr 18, 2012)

No not at all, I am confused I like the idea of a fox since they are devious and cunning which I can be both in many ways. But I am not sure what I feel. I don't want multiple furrsonias but I do want to know who do I know if I am a furry. Oh I am...*not sure my name*... Leo? I am a girl I just have always loved the name though so I use it but I am not sure what I would call myself here :/ I think Miko  I am Miko ^_^ sorry I am weird sometimes Leo is a name I use to RP with and Miko characters in my friends book but like I think I am a furry but what kind? I have rped furries without even realizing it and it is like natural. But I mostly RPed a a purple panda, tiger or a wolf :/ but only the tiger and panda were humanoids. So ah...too much?


----------



## FurryCurious (Apr 18, 2012)

Aetius said:


> If by now you are fapping to furry porn, I have bad news for you :v



Um what is that? I don't just an fyi.


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 18, 2012)

FurryCurious said:


> No not at all, I am confused I like the idea of a fox since they are devious and cunning which I can be both in many ways. But I am not sure what I feel. I don't want multiple furrsonias but I do want to know who do I know if I am a furry. Oh I am...*not sure my name*... Leo? I am a girl I just have always loved the name though so I use it but I am not sure what I would call myself here :/ I think Miko  I am Miko ^_^ sorry I am weird sometimes Leo is a name I use to RP with and Miko characters in my friends book but like I think I am a furry but what kind? I have rped furries without even realizing it and it is like natural. But I mostly RPed a a purple panda, tiger or a wolf :/ but only the tiger and panda were humanoids. So ah...too much?



This thread is for you.


----------



## FurryCurious (Apr 18, 2012)

Ozriel said:


> Uggghhh...Beast paint.. :/



What is wrong with that? I am a body artist to begin with... *feels bad now*


----------



## FurryCurious (Apr 18, 2012)

I am not looking at it for the whole thing where people just wanna do something!!! Gosh dang! I heard furries were nice people!!!


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 18, 2012)

FurryCurious said:


> What is wrong with that? I am a body artist to begin with... *feels bad now*



It's just that it is in the realm of uncanny valley, and it can be unsettling to see up and close..
I've seen a couple of people who were into Beastpaint at AC. Seeing them up close was unsettling and it freaked me out.

Also, try to refrain from double-posting. I understand that you are new here.



FurryCurious said:


> I am not looking at it for the whole thing where people just wanna do something!!! Gosh dang! I heard furries were nice people!!!



Whoever told you that lied to you. You should slap them.


----------



## FurryCurious (Apr 18, 2012)

Fine whatever maybe I am NOT a furry then. Or maybe this site isn't for me. Damn open up a tiny bit and everyone becomes a jerk!


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 18, 2012)

FurryCurious said:


> Fine whatever maybe I am NOT a furry then. Or maybe this site isn't for me. Damn open up a tiny bit and everyone becomes a jerk!



Now you are being unreasonable.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Apr 18, 2012)

FurryCurious said:


> I am not looking at it for the whole thing where people just wanna do something!!! Gosh dang! I heard furries were nice people!!!



If hugboxing is what you want, check out SoFurry.


----------



## FurryCurious (Apr 18, 2012)

Ozriel said:


> Now you are being unreasonable.



Oh I am the unreasonable one? I been dealing with this for a while and was sorta happy when my friend talked about him being a furry I opened up told him I might be one and he told me to start searching about but all I get is a jerk who probably spends all his time shut up in his room because he is too socially awkward to even leave!


----------



## FurryCurious (Apr 18, 2012)

Ozriel said:


> Now you are being unreasonable.



Oh I am the unreasonable one? I been dealing with this for a while and  was sorta happy when my friend talked about him being a furry I opened  up told him I might be one and he told me to start searching about but  all I get is a jerk who probably spends all his time shut up in his room  because he is too socially awkward to even leave!


Gibby said:


> If hugboxing is what you want, check out SoFurry.


What is hugboxin?


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 18, 2012)

FurryCurious said:


> Oh I am the unreasonable one? I been dealing with this for a while and was sorta happy when my friend talked about him being a furry I opened up told him I might be one and he told me to start searching about but all I get is a jerk who probably spends all his time shut up in his room because he is too socially awkward to even leave!



I am actually outside. It's a little windy, but at least the weather's nice at the beach. :V

And yes you are. I gave you some advice (albeit snarky), and from what I can gather, you want a bunch of yes answers that reinforce the behavior that starting furries develop and carry onto their later years. This forum has it's own culture and I am sorry that it didn't meet your expectations. :V

You are also treating being a furry like it is a sexuallity of some type. Stop it. 
There's no big deal to being a furry, the same as if you were into Star trek or D&D. it's a internet-centered hobby. It doesn't make you special and grant you super powers. 

Also: Why do I get the feeling that Sofurry rejects are coming here to troll us? :V



FurryCurious said:


> What is hugboxin?



It means that you want an answer to reinforce your opinion than to challenge it.
In other words, you only want to hear one thing and that's it.


----------



## Dreaming (Apr 18, 2012)

I don't see why this is a question.

If you want to call yourself a Furry, then you're a Furry.


----------



## Viridis (Apr 18, 2012)

One thing you should understand about FAF,  many of us are cynical beings that could care less about each others issues.

You are much more likely to get a helpful response from people when you get to be somewhat known in the forums.

You should probably start lurking, or, you can contribute to someone else's threads.  

We can be nice here, but we have to have a reason to be nice in the first place.  

Don't get angry from suggestions and comments, you really have to have a thick skin to survive here at FAF.


----------



## FurryCurious (Apr 18, 2012)

Ozriel said:


> I am actually outside. It's a little windy, but at least the weather's nice at the beach. :V
> 
> And yes you are. I gave you some advice (albeit snarky), and from what I can gather, you want a bunch of yes answers that reinforce the behavior that starting furries develop and carry onto their later years. This forum has it's own culture and I am sorry that it didn't meet your expectations. :V
> 
> ...



I just want to know if I am a furry or just weird. Its all I want I know its not like pick a sexuallity! I was just wondering. If y'all are all just jerk whatever then dude. I am into D&D btw and its not like a furry. I know its not something so damn special or stupid ass super powers. I was just wondering if you know how the hell you knew it you were one. Do I love the art YES! Would I like to be one YES. if its an internet centered hobby then it sounds more like people hidding in a dark room rather the a social culture meant to meet people


----------



## FurryCurious (Apr 18, 2012)

Dreaming said:


> I don't see why this is a question.
> 
> If you want to call yourself a Furry, then you're a Furry.



Thank you! Finally a straight answer!


----------



## Kaspar Avaan (Apr 18, 2012)

Nobody's born a Furry and nobody can tell you if you are one or not. You like the art? You want to be a Furry? Then you're a Furry. There you go.

The same goes for your fursona: it's your choice. The species doesn't need to match your traits; it can just be your favourite animal.


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 18, 2012)

FurryCurious said:


> I just want to know if I am a furry or just weird. Its all I want I know its not like pick a sexuallity! I was just wondering. If y'all are all just jerk whatever then dude. I am into D&D btw and its not like a furry. I know its not something so damn special or stupid ass super powers. I was just wondering if you know how the hell you knew it you were one. Do I love the art YES! Would I like to be one YES. if its an internet centered hobby then it sounds more like people hidding in a dark room rather the a social culture meant to meet people



There are also several other subcultures that are also centered on the internet and find ways to organize huge gatherings every year or so. Others also choose to meet up in their free time when they can at bars and such. The furry fandom's no different than that. There are furmeets in almost every state that organize gatherings and meet ups on a bi-weekly to monthy basis. The largest would have to be conventions would meet on a Yearly basis. 

Other than that, you are assuming just because people socialize on the internet makes them socially inept. The same can be said to those that spend most of their internet time on facebook are socially inept. Be careful with your assumptions. Like I said, if you have aan interest in it and want to be called one, then by all means. No one is stopping you. If you treat it like a sexuallity, furries here will look down upon it. We are just a bunch of people from all walks of life that like anthro animals. 

If I am a jerk for being honest and blunt, then I guess I am a jerk. :V
And for the love of god, stop double posting!


----------



## FurryCurious (Apr 18, 2012)

Sorry I am still learning to double quote. But ok thanks. I get it now sorry I can be so one minded sometimes. And I tend to start off being defensive. Ok but thanks everyone.


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 18, 2012)

FurryCurious said:


> Sorry I am still learning to double quote. But ok thanks. I get it now sorry I can be so one minded sometimes. And I tend to start off being defensive. Ok but thanks everyone.



No worries.
Take things with a grain of salt and multiquote is your friend.


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Apr 18, 2012)

I think Ozriel summed it up pretty well. But really, if you think about anthro-animals, dressing up as one, drawing anthro-animals or just think about anthro in general, yep. You are indeed a Furry.


----------



## Catilda Lily (Apr 18, 2012)

Why are so many people asking if they are considered a furry?


----------



## RailRide (Apr 18, 2012)

catilda lily said:


> Why are so many people asking if they are considered a furry?



I think they can't get their minds around the fact that so much of this fandom is undefined, unofficial, and just plain doesn't have any formal rules.

---PCJ


----------



## RedFoxTwo (Apr 19, 2012)

This thread makes me want to cry.


----------



## Littlerock (Apr 19, 2012)

Okay, serious question Mods. Why isn't there a mandatory lurk week? Like, no posting until you've viewed _N_ threads, then made _N_ posts in the intro threads area? 

:T


----------



## Viridis (Apr 19, 2012)

barefootfoof said:


> Okay, serious question Mods. Why isn't there a mandatory lurk week? Like, no posting until you've viewed _N_ threads, then made _N_ posts in the intro threads area?
> 
> :T




I sort of had a week of trolling before I made any posts.  Something went wrong with the registration, and I never got a confirmation e-mail.  Eventually, I had to PM some of the mods and admins to get it sorted out, but I'm glad I had that week to realize what was a good post, and what was a god awful post.


Yeah, I would recommend some sort of a waiting period. Even though it might turn some potential new users away,  it would likely reduce the number of infractions caused by new members.  This can also save the newbies a lot of "cred" because of the potential for useless threads like the one I'm linking to.


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Apr 19, 2012)

RedFoxTwo said:


> This thread makes me want to cry.









Here's a kleenex. l=/


----------

